# How much weight to put on during off-season?



## fighterchick (Jul 8, 2008)

What is generally a good weight to be off season? I am guessing roughly 2 stone above stage weight?

I have read some people keep weight low, visible abs etc.... some put on a several stone during the off season.

What would you say is a good ball park figure to aim for?

P.s. I'm a natty


----------



## humble_guy (Oct 14, 2013)

you should look good all seasons.... I don't understand why some people keep going up and down up and down on their body weight!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

It can depend how your contest diet goes and how far you come down bf wise. If it is very low bf then of course you will put on some weight.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

To gain muscle you need to have a calorie surplus, and you will gain fat with excess calories. So to gain muscle you have to gain fat, muscle doesn't come from nowhere


----------



## fighterchick (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. Do you aim to keep within a certain weight or just let yourselves go and enjoy the bulk?


----------



## sprock (Dec 28, 2012)

go for 1-2lb a week and you should be ok


----------



## fighterchick (Jul 8, 2008)

Thats great. Thank you!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

It about control you don't want to put on excess fat at a rapid pace.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

sprock said:


> go for 1-2lb a week and you should be ok


Hell I wish I could put on 2lbs a week lol


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

About 3 stone last year


----------



## sprock (Dec 28, 2012)

cas said:


> Hell I wish I could put on 2lbs a week lol


i look at food and gain 2lb


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Also the longer you can hold the weight the better you will make it look.


----------



## J_boyd85 (Jun 28, 2013)

If u can loose 2 stone and be shredded ( and by this I mean pealed) thrn your in a good place.... putting too much on can be hard to shift come contest time which means u will also loose muscle trying to loose fat


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

J_boyd85 said:


> If u can loose 2 stone and be shredded ( and by this I mean pealed) thrn your in a good place.... putting too much on can be hard to shift come contest time which means u will also loose muscle trying to loose fat


He will lose muscle anyway, he is natty.

Roughly 1lb of muscle to 1lb of fat when cutting as a natty.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Dark sim said:


> He will lose muscle anyway, he is natty.
> 
> Roughly 1lb of muscle to 1lb of fat when cutting as a natty.


Surely its got to be more fat than that? Fat goes on a lot quicker than muscle


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

cas said:


> Surely its got to be more fat than that? Fat goes on a lot quicker than muscle


Youre right, initially I imagine yes more fat will come off vs muscle, but without gear its inevitable that muscle loss will be a given. Once the body reaches a certain point bf % wise it will become more of an equal loss from what I've heard/seen (no science to back this up).


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> He will lose muscle anyway, he is natty.
> 
> Roughly 1lb of muscle to 1lb of fat when cutting as a natty.


*Bollocks*

I can't speak to when you get down to contest bodyfat, but I lost about 15lbs in my cut during summer, there's no way 7lbs of that was muscle, that's a ridiclous amount


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> *Bollocks*
> 
> I can't speak to when you get down to contest bodyfat, but I lost about 15lbs in my cut during summer, there's no way 7lbs of that was muscle, that's a ridiclous amount


Was you natty?

I did follow up with a further comment. When you do get nearer contest ready there is no way you are holding muscle as a natty.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> Was you natty?
> 
> I did follow up with a further comment. When you do get nearer contest ready there is no way you are holding muscle as a natty.


Completely natural, only just started my first cycle 5 weeks ago.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I honestly don't think you need to put on that much fat, for most it seems like an excuse for lazy diet.. I clean bulk pretty successfully, I'm never more than a few weeks away from being pretty lean, yet I'm always getting bigger and stronger.. the only reason I have to cut is binge drinking every weekend.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

L11 said:


> I honestly don't think you need to put on that much fat, for most it seems like an excuse for lazy diet.. I clean bulk pretty successfully, I'm never more than a few weeks away from being pretty lean, yet I'm always getting bigger and stronger.. the only reason I have to cut is binge drinking every weekend.


You will never truly get big clean bulking unless on large amounts of aas. And even that is only going to take you so far


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

sprock said:


> go for 1-2lb a week and you should be ok


That's far to much, unless complete skinny novice


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

DazUKM said:


> That's far to much, unless complete skinny novice


I agree, thats like 7 stone a year. How cool would that be lol


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> He will lose muscle anyway, he is natty.
> 
> Roughly 1lb of muscle to 1lb of fat when cutting as a natty.


http://suppversity.blogspot.com/2013/03/scientific-bb-contest-prep-coverage-six.html

In my experience with numerous natural clients muscle loss is very close to nil if done correctly just like the study suggests.

I think you pulled the 1lb for 1lb out of your **** tbh.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

ConP said:


> http://suppversity.blogspot.com/2013/03/scientific-bb-contest-prep-coverage-six.html
> 
> In my experience with numerous natural clients muscle loss is very close to nil if done correctly just like the study suggests.
> 
> I think you pulled the 1lb for 1lb out of your **** tbh.


Yeah kind of, but I still do not accept that a near zero muscle loss is achievable without gear.

It might answer why the natural feds are rife with HGH.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

You can loose muscle on cycle too, if you diet hard enough


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

cas said:


> You can loose muscle on cycle too, if you diet hard enough


Yeah no doubt, but I'm saying its inevitable without.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Also don't confuse losing lean body weight and muscular tissue.

Skin and organs both count as lean body weight and these both decrease in size (albeit only slightly in the case of organs) when dieting.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

cas said:


> I agree, thats like 7 stone a year. How cool would that be lol


That would be awesome haha


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

ConP said:


> http://suppversity.blogspot.com/2013/03/scientific-bb-contest-prep-coverage-six.html
> 
> In my experience with numerous natural clients muscle loss is very close to nil if done correctly just like the study suggests.
> 
> I think you pulled the 1lb for 1lb out of your **** tbh.


Thank god someone with knowledge and experience has separated the bs in this thread being spouted.


----------



## fighterchick (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for your advice guys.

I'm not a guy too. Maybe should have mentioned that as I am guessing it will be different then guys losing fat?

When it comes times to cut will HMB and plenty of aminos prevent muscle loss?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I can't imagine you putting on enough mass to beable to worry about loosing it anyway, being a lady and one that is not chemically enhanced you are going to find it hard to put mass on


----------

